# Pooper-dooper



## Necsus

Buondì, forum! Avrei bisogno di sapere quale connotazione ha il termine in oggetto e quindi come potrebbe essere reso in italiano. Se può essere un contesto utile, Franklin sta parlando con suo figlio Kevin, che è chiuso in bagno e usa ancora il pannolino nonostante abbia superato l'età in cui questo viene tolto. 
Dal film 'We Need to Talk About Kevin':

FRANKLIN - Kev, you up there? Kevin? Kev, you there? Let Daddy go pee-pee...In the *pooper-dooper*. You can do that too. 

Grazie!


----------



## Gianfry

Forse "vasino"?


----------



## You little ripper!

I presume it's referring to the toilet.


----------



## Necsus

Yes, also in my opinion he's referring to the toilet, I don't think Franklin usually pees in the _vasino_.  The problem is that he doesn't say _toilet_, he says _pooper-dooper_, so what kind of term can I use in Italian to maintain the same connotation? Maybe something like "il vasino grande"?


----------



## Blackman

E' un vezzeggiativo o è volgare, Charles?



Charles Costante said:


> I presume it's referring to the toilet.


----------



## You little ripper!

Blackman said:


> E' un vezzeggiativo o è volgare, Charles?


Blackman, I would put it in the category of 'vezzeggiativo'. I said that I _presume_ it's a toilet because I've never heard the expression - it appears to be American. I googled it, and from the different contexts it seems to have various meanings.


----------



## giginho

Charles Costante said:


> Blackman, I would put it in the category of 'vezzeggiativo'. I said that I _presume_ it's a toilet because I've never heard the expression - it appears to be American. I googled it, and from the different contexts it seems to have various meanings.


 
I do not know the movie, but I suppose that a father cannot use a vulgar expression talking to his child. Nevertheless I've got no idea how to translate it


----------



## You little ripper!

giginho said:


> I do not know the movie, but I suppose that a father cannot use a vulgar expression talking to his child.


Yes, it's not likely, gigi.


----------



## Necsus

Quindi, secondo voi, la mia ipotesi di traduzione potrebbe considerarsi plausibile?


----------



## rrose17

How old is Kevin at this point? Pee-pee and pooper-dooper are very childish words. I've never heard of pooper-dooper but can easily imagine it as a euphism for toilet. There's the word pooper-scooper which you use to pick up your dog's feces when you take it for a walk.


----------



## lja

Anch'io penserei che un padre non dica volgarita` ad un figlio...pero`pooper-dooper qui e qui ha un significato piu` "forte" di "vasino grande"...forse il padre era seccato nei confronti del figlio? ad esempio al limite della sopportazione?


----------



## Gianfry

Necsus said:


> Yes, also in my opinion he's referring to the toilet, I don't think Franklin usually pees in the _vasino_.


Vero, nec. La mia risposta nasce dal oomplesso di quello che hai scritto, di un bambino che usa acora i pannolini. Ho pensato che il passaggio successivo fosse quello del vasino (2-3 anni?), e che il padre usasse un termine adatto al figlio.
Ma magari, se ci dici quanti anni ha Kevin in quel momento, è più facile sciogliere il dubbio...


----------



## Necsus

@rrose & Gianfry: according the script he is toddler, I'd say he is at least 4 years old.
@lja: no, non è seccato nei suoi confronti, anzi, nella coppia lui è quello che lo sopporta meglio. Ma sicuramente... gli scappa!


----------



## Gianfry

A 4 anni credo che la si faccia già normalmente nel water 
Come tradurlo? Non mi vengono in mente termini italiani colloquiali, solo i soliti "gabinetto, tazza". Ovviamente escluderei "cesso".


----------



## Necsus

Gianfry said:


> A 4 anni credo che la si faccia già normalmente nel water
> Come tradurlo? Non mi vengono in mente termini italiani colloquiali, solo i soliti "gabinetto, tazza". Ovviamente escluderei "cesso".


Eh, da quel dì! Be', però io in effetti ho due femmine... 
Eh, lo so che non viene in mente, per quello ne stiamo parlando...  Anch'io avevo pensato inizialmente a 'tazza grande', ma mi sono balenate commistioni con la colazione, e la visione era abbastanza rivoltante.


----------



## lja

... forse un po' ridicolo-rivoltante deve suonare...propongo "la tazzona per la pupu`".


----------



## Lorena1970

Nel "vasone"...?


----------



## Necsus

Forse specificare 'per la pupù' è eccessivo... E poi... pupù o popò? Meglio evitare. 
Il 'vasone' mi ricorda molto il 'vasino grande'... ma in effetti... mi piace di più.  Si capirà anche?


----------



## Gianfry

Questo è il punto, nec. Si capirà? Immagino che (fino a prova contraria) "pooper-dooper" sia un termine condiviso nella lingua dei protagonisti.
Lo stesso deve accadere per l'italiano, tu m'insegni! Non è che possiamo inventarci un termine apposta. Vi pare?


----------



## Necsus

Eh già... Per questo avevo pensato a 'vasino grande', perché è immediatamente associabile a un oggetto noto. Potrebbe anche essere 'vasino dei grandi', in effetti...


----------



## Lorena1970

Mah...non vedo tutte queste complicazioni linguistiche. Chi ci dice che "pooper-dooper" è così diffuso e che "vasone" non sia un termine usato in molte famiglie? A me è venuto in mente proprio perché l'ho sentito in casa di amici...comunque fate voi!


----------



## Necsus

Eh, speravo che potessero dirmelo i nostri amici English speakers... Ma evidentemente non è un termine poi così diffuso.


----------



## Peninsular

A me mi suona come una parola nonsense inventato nel contesto familiare, un gioco con la parola super-duper e il concetto del poop - quei vocaboli che sorgono naturale dai sbagli di bambini quando parlano o dal piacere del genitore di usare una parola di suono infantile e ninna-nannesca - come se chiamassi Wordreference "_wordybirdy_" 
forse in Italiano si potrebbe usare qualcosa come "bigno-bagno"!


----------



## rrose17

Peninsular said:


> A me mi suona come una parola nonsense inventato nel contesto familiare


----------



## Lorena1970

Ecco le risposte! Pooper-dooper non pare essere così diffuso. 
Proprio perché è evidente che Kevin sta bussando alla porta del bagno - chiedendo al figlio piccolo di farlo entrare perché deve fare un bisognino - "vasone" mi suona come un termine che potrebbe usare un bambino (ed in effetti nel mio caso è stato così) per confrontarlo  col "vasino". Cosa direste a un bambino per abituarlo ad usare il wc? "Dai, adesso smetti di usare il vasino e comincia ad usare il... vasone!" In una sit-com lo troverei divertente.
Beh, ho argomentato abbastanza! A te la scelta Nec.


----------



## Necsus

Occappa. Grazie, Lo. E grazie a tutti!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Necsus  

Perché non prendere spunto dal gioco di parole con "super-duper"  come nello slogan "Sooper dooper pooper scooper"? 

Del resto, il padre vuole spingere il bimbo ad usare il wc ed è plausibile che gliene parli enfatizzando un po', usando un linguaggio infantile, ma accattivante per il bambino  ... è concesso dire ad un bimbo  "nel vasone grandone" p)  o "nel super-vasone" rolleyes .. o fa realmente rabbrividire?


----------



## Necsus

Carino _il vasone grandone_...!  Il problema credo mi nasca dal fatto che in realtà in italiano non abbiamo un termine (utilizzabile) che definisca da solo l'oggetto in questione (_water _qui è improponibile quanto _cesso_), perché _vaso _o _tazza _hanno bisogno entrambi di una specifica per non richiamare altro, e quindi mal si prestano a un'alterazione. Per questo pensavo di utilizzare comunque _vasino_, che pur essendo un diminutivo definisce un oggetto ben preciso e noto al bambino.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Necsus, chiaro   ... però "vasino", tout-court, o "vasino per i grandi" mi pare poco convicente per un bambino riluttante ... "mega-vasino" ... non vuoi metterci un aggettivo di quelli extra-super-mega ... che piacciono tanto ai bambini?


----------



## Necsus

Ma perché no?  _Super _francamente mi sembra quello di uso più comune.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Super  Necsus!


----------

